# Jamaica- Easy Island to visit nearby?



## Dani (Jan 22, 2006)

Hi,

  I will be in Jamaica this summer for a few days and want to visit another Caribbean island nearby.  Any suggestions?  I am looking for an island that is easy to get to from Jamaica and not that expensive to travel to.  Air carrier suggestions would also be appreciated if you have any.  Right now I have frequent flier tickets on hold from NYC to Jamaica but can use Delta or Northwest too if it would be easier.  Thanks.


----------



## Aldo (Jan 22, 2006)

Cuba is close to Jamaica and easy to visit...quite a popular tourist destination, so I understand.

The Amerikan Feds will arrest you if they hear about it, though.


----------



## riverdees05 (Jan 22, 2006)

Like a Cuba stamp in your passport?


----------



## jtridle (Jan 22, 2006)

*cuba*



			
				riverdees05 said:
			
		

> Like a Cuba stamp in your passport?



From what I've read and heard from people who went there in the past, they don't stamp it.  They put a blank piece of paper in there and just act like they stamp it.  I would love to go there someday but have never tried it.


----------



## debraxh (Jan 23, 2006)

How about Grand Cayman?  When we took a cruise many years ago, it was the next stop from Jamaica.  Beautiful island, we only got to explore it for one day though.  We want to go back but haven't made it yet...


----------



## Spence (Jan 23, 2006)

www.airjamaica.com/destinations/carib.asp
maybe check out destinations served by Air Jamaica


----------



## TomCayman (Jan 23, 2006)

Grand Cayman is a short hop from Mo Bay, with lots of air service on both Cayman Airways and Air Jamjar


----------



## akbmusic (Jan 23, 2006)

*Couple other suggestions*

The Dominican Republic and Turks and Caicos are also fairly close to Jamaica.


----------



## Dani (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks all for the suggestions.   I didn't even think to chcek out the Air Jamaica ..Grand Cayman and the DR sound like possible choices.


----------



## Carolinian (Jan 23, 2006)

Unless things have changed under the new ownership, Air Jamaica gives you free stopovers enroute.  If you scheduled your island hopping at the beginning or end of your trip, you could go to islands like St. Lucia or Barbados by using that as your final destination and do your enroute stopover in Jamaica for your t/s exchange.

Air Jamaica is also connected with Delta as to using or earning ff miles.


----------



## Dani (Jan 24, 2006)

Carolinian said:
			
		

> Unless things have changed under the new ownership, Air Jamaica gives you free stopovers enroute.  If you scheduled your island hopping at the beginning or end of your trip, you could go to islands like St. Lucia or Barbados by using that as your final destination and do your enroute stopover in Jamaica for your t/s exchange.
> 
> Air Jamaica is also connected with Delta as to using or earning ff miles.



  Thanks...very useful information...I am going to try to do this with my Delta miles!!!


----------

